# Sweet little boy rat for adoption. Virginia



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello. I have an adorable little boy who is need of a good home. I just received him today for temporary fostering. So far he shows good traits of being a wonderful pet and friend. He loves to be petted and makes a wonderful lap buddy. At the moment I only can house one rat. I have a female that is staying with me. My bf will only allow me to have one rat and says I must get rid of one of them. Since I've had Delilah for several months now I will keep her and spoil her, but poor little Oscar needs a forever home. He is white with a small grey hood. He comes with a few items, which includes a cage. Please let me know if you are able to take him in. I will not allow him to be used as food. His original owner ended up moving to another state and could not take him on the plane. I will only home him for a few days. My e-mail is [email protected] Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

This is Oscar. He is the one in need of a forever home. Please let me know if you can help. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

Oscar has now been re-homed to a place where he can get a lot of love and attention. I feel much better now that he will not end up at the shelter. Thank you much!


----------

